# Ok ill admit it.....



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

This place is better than all the other ones.. i tried other places and not of them are as populer or fun as this forum.... so im ganna stick with this one....

News youv missed:
TempleTons cage came and i checked the Rat Calculator and it says it can fit 2.560 rats in it so its all good!! and i might get him a friend.
Alyssa hasnt had babies and wont.. i had them out playing together yesterday and Alyssa ((out of nowhere)) vishiously attacked TempleTon.. hes ok im just affraid to let them play together again.
And also were ((my whole family including the rats)) are taking a 9+ hour drive to our new house on June 30th. were still trying to figure out how were ganna fit the cages into the car cuz there not colapsable cages.. but we'll try to figure out a way.

So were back!! :roll:


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

welcome back glad 2 hear the good news, umm dnt no what to do about transpotin the cages tho


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank!!
Yea we have a small car ((and maybe my sisters small car)) so were ganna have to jam everything together or something.


----------



## chefner (May 6, 2007)

Alyssa_Rat said:


> This place is better than all the other ones.. i tried other places and not of them are ass populer or fun as this forum.... so im ganna stick with this one....
> 
> News youv missed:
> TempleTons cage came and i checked the Rat Calculator and it says it can fit 2.560 rats in it so its all good!! and i might get him a friend.
> ...



Good luck on figuring out how to take your trip. That's a tough one! Maybe you could clip the connectors on the wire corners and just get some more to replace them once you arrive. I hope you find an easy solution.
Christina


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

.....Tie'm to the car roof? :?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Sky - Without the rats inside, right? 8O :lol:


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

You can use them as boxes, put stuff in them. Keep the rats in sex seperate travel cages. Good luck. Glad to hear they are seperate now.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad to hear TempleTon's got his new cage, and no babies for Alyssa . 

One thing that concerns me though is that you're letting them play together. Rats can breed in the blink of an eye and you risk getting Alyssa pregnant which would not be a good thing for either her or you. Do you think you'll have TempleTon neutered soon?


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Forensic said:


> Sky - Without the rats inside, right? 8O :lol:


Well yeah! I ment the just the cages.

And I would think you and everyone else would know that. :wink: At least I hope you would.... 8O


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I was just teasin'....

Though maybe the ratties would like the wind in their hair. :lol: (I kid! I kid!)


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

lol nice.. you guys are to funny. I was thinking of using the cages a s boxes and TempleTon will be in a small box at me feet on the way there and Alyssa will be in my lap ((and iff i have to every now and then ill switch them)).

Now about the neutered.. im still ganna get TempleTon neutered I just dont know when yet cuz i wont have any money till we move and where were moving only has one vet.. and idk if they work on small animals. The town im moving to is like uber small.. its got only like 1 ((2 if were lucky)) of everything we need.. ((my moms always dreamed of moving to the country.. well she found it)) .. well in other words its ganna suck!... oh and one more thing we couldnt find a pet store there.. but people do have pets so im shure they have something. 

Now reachthestars if you read my first post you would know that im not letting them play together anymore.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Good luck!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

don't let a female play with a mae if neither are altered. You could turn your back for a seconbd and that's all it takes for Alyssa to become pregnant.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Alyssa_Rat said:


> Alyssa hasnt had babies and wont.. i had them out playing together yesterday and Alyssa ((out of nowhere)) vishiously attacked TempleTon.. hes ok im just affraid to let them play together again.


this is probably how reachforthestars got that idea


----------



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

yea wrap the cages in an old blanket and tie them to the roof of the car to prevent any damage to the car. and i like the idea of using the cages as storage too since there's no wasted space.


----------

